# lubricant recomendations for my lathe?



## wrenchbender (Dec 30, 2012)

I recently acquired a 13" tool room lathe and I am having no luck finding the recommended oils here in southern mb. the recommendations are all over the board from grease to motor oil cut with wd40. I would greatly appreciate a bit of help. I can have the SB stuff sent up but the freight is nearly heart attach inducing. we have a local Petro can distributor that has a lot of oils, but they haven't had any luck crossing over the numbers on my lube chart. I think it is because of the age of the lathe.

much thanks and a happy new year to all.
John


----------



## ultrapan (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought mine from these guys on ebay it showed up really fast http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PINTS-SOU...190?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33769869fe


----------



## macrnr (Dec 30, 2012)

check this out.


----------



## wrenchbender (Dec 30, 2012)

thx to all of you guys for responding the link by macrnr is what i am looking for. I can have the local guys cross reference it and get me locally sourced oil.
the problem with getting oil from the U.S. is the freight to get it over the border with the hazmat side of things. 
thx again.


----------



## SE18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Enco sells lubes by the gallon, about $20 per; includes most mentioned

I always wondered why the gearbox oil is different than the gears on the headstock (reversing gears, and all the others as you open the side door). I'm using a 9A Southbend.

Also, the most confusing thing I have yet to figure out is whether or not to put oil or grease in the 2 motor gits (GE 1/2 HP, I'm assuming original from 1942). I have yet to figure which is correct.

Dave


----------

